# Probleme mit Boot-CD von Suse 9.2



## web16f2 (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet Linux möcht aber doch so langsam von Windows auf Linux umsteigen. Ich hab mir auf suse.de auch alle wichtigen Infos geholt und mich entschieden Linux per FTP zu installieren, da ich keinen DVD Brenner habe. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich dann auch den Ordner gefunden mit der Datei boot.iso. 
Wenn ich diese dann allerdings herunterlade, zeigt es mir nicht mehr .iso sondern .rar an. Die Datei boot.iso hat nun also das Symbol von Winrar angenommen und lässt sich auch mit Winrar entpacken. Ich habe daraufhin die entpackten Dateien auf eine CD gebrannt und den Rechner (Laptop) neugestartet. Es passierte nichts obwohl das BIOS richtig eingestellt ist. Daraufhin hab ich die Datein unentpackt gebrannt, jedoch wieder ohne Erfolg. 
Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen vielen Dank für jede Antwort!


----------



## tuxx (28. April 2005)

Eigentlich ist das schon eine .iso- Datei, die sich mit einem gängigen Brennprogramm brennen lässt. Ich hab diese Datei mit xcdroast als iso verarbeitet. rar ist das nicht, da stimmt was nicht.
Hast du versucht, die Datei in .iso umzubenennen und mit einem Brennprogramm zu öffnen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2005)

Kann es sein, dass Du unter Windows die Datei-Endungen nicht anzeigen laesst?
Winrar kann ISOs oeffnen und extrahieren, das Problem ist aber, dass dabei ein evtl. enthaltener Boot-Sektor nicht beruecksichtigt wird und die CD somit nicht bootfaehig wird.


----------



## web16f2 (28. April 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit Wlan Suse 9.2*

also erst mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Ich habe das Problem selbst behoben. Man darf die boot.iso Datei nicht entpacken. Dann muss man die *unentpackte Datei* als *CD-Image* mit Nero brennen. Daraufhin hat dann nach dem Neustart alles geklappt. 

Nun ein neues Problem. Ich habe fest festeingebautes Wlan in meinem Asus Laptop und zusätzlich normales Lan. Bei der Hardwareuntersuchung findet Linux weder das Wlan noch das normale Lan. Ich kann zwas einige Treiber laden, bin mir aber nicht sicher welchen ich aus der Liste nehmen soll. Außerdem sind die Treiber nur für Lan und nicht für Wlan. Es würde aber genügen wenn ich das Lan zur Installation zum laufen bringen würde. (Wird ja für eine FTP Installation benötigt). Alles andere könnt man auch später einrichten. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## tuxx (28. April 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit Wlan Suse 9.2*



			
				web16f2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *unentpackte Datei* als *CD-Image* mit Nero brennen.


Dafür ist ein iso-image ja da.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2005)

Ich denke sein Problem ist folgendes:


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass Du unter Windows die Datei-Endungen nicht anzeigen laesst?


----------



## bingerbub (30. April 2005)

Gute Frage, ich weiß auch nicht, was du für ne Netzwerkkarte in deimem Asus-Laptop steckt.

Du solltest mal die genaue Typenbezeichnung deiner Lan-Schnittstelle herausfinden (sowas dürfte sich doch im Handbuch oder auf der Homepage von Asus finden lassen). Danach solltest du mal auf der Support-Datenbank von SuSE mal nachschauen, welches Treibermodul du brauchst und ob es überhaupt unterstützt wird.


----------

